# ENFPs, what's your socionics type?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd like to make a list of ENFPs socionics types (sorta like the enneagram one). going into this, I'm going to guess the most common socionics type for ENFPs is ESE (ESFj), but I don't want to make any assumptions just yet (I do have doubts that their will be a strong correlation between ENFP and IEE/ENFp, as most of the ENFPs I know don't seem like Delta types)

to start things off
Swordsman of Mana: EIE (ENFj)

@viva @OcarinaOfTime @The King Of Dreams @pinkrasputin @Some Kind of Blue @liza_200 @Ace Face @chimeric @Zeptometer

I summon thee!


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry, @Swordsman of Mana, but I insist, Socionics is taking MBTI in the wrong direction. Kiersey had a better idea, although it should have been NJ's and NP's.

I say this partially because the people I have encountered on wikisocion are obnoxious, but also because my Socionics type is indecipherable, yet my MBTI type is so clear to me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> Sorry, @Swordsman of Mana, but I insist, Socionics is taking MBTI in the wrong direction. Kiersey had a better idea, although it should have been NJ's and NP's.
> 
> I say this partially because the people I have encountered on wikisocion are obnoxious, but also because my Socionics type is indecipherable, yet my MBTI type is so clear to me.


Keirsey? pfft

socionics is a _completely_ different system than MBTI (like I said, I'm ENFj in socionics, but there is no way in hell I'd be any sort of FJ in MBTI). the correlation between MBTI and socionics is little if any.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

I always test as IEE through Socionics (and I did again just before posting this).

I also get IEE & Delta Quadrant when going through the Reinin Dichotomies:
Serious/Objectivist, not Cheerful/Merry/Subjectivist
Judicious/Reasonable, not Decisive/Resolute
Static, not Dynamic
Left/Result/Involuntary, not Right/Process/Evolutionary
Negativist, not Positivist
Declarer, not Asker
Obstinate, not Compliant
Careless, not Farsighted
Aristocratic, not Democratic


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'd like to make a list of ENFPs socionics types (sorta like the enneagram one). going into this, I'm going to guess the most common socionics type for ENFPs is ESE (ESFj), but I don't want to make any assumptions just yet (I do have doubts that their will be a strong correlation between ENFP and IEE/ENFp, as most of the ENFPs I know don't seem like Delta types)
> 
> to start things off
> Swordsman of Mana: EIE (ENFj)
> ...



IEE for MEE


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

A clear IEE ENFp here too on all the socionics tests I've taken.


----------



## StaggerLee (Jan 8, 2012)

I can only identify with the IEE description.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

XD lmao I'm XNFP at best in MBTI and on 16 types socionics form they said i was ISTP...which kinda fit..sort of.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I have no idea......


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

I usually get IEE.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Keirsey? pfft
> 
> socionics is a _completely_ different system than MBTI (like I said, I'm ENFj in socionics, but there is no way in hell I'd be any sort of FJ in MBTI). the correlation between MBTI and socionics is little if any.


Exactly. It's a completely different system. One that doesn't include me.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'd like to make a list of ENFPs socionics types (sorta like the enneagram one). going into this, I'm going to guess the most common socionics type for ENFPs is ESE (ESFj), but I don't want to make any assumptions just yet (I do have doubts that their will be a strong correlation between ENFP and IEE/ENFp, as most of the ENFPs I know don't seem like Delta types)
> 
> to start things off
> Swordsman of Mana: EIE (ENFj)
> ...


Alright now, I do not much knowledge about socionics, can ya please help me out that from where can I take the test? (i.e-provide me with the link please!)


----------



## MyBigToe (Apr 3, 2012)

liza_200 said:


> Alright now, I do not much knowledge about socionics, can ya please help me out that from where can I take the test? (i.e-provide me with the link please!)


Use your enfp research skills! Google "Socionics, Test" 

It's simple really.


----------



## Akbar2k7 (Oct 23, 2011)

I am an IEE


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

MyBigToe said:


> Use your enfp research skills! Google "Socionics, Test"
> 
> It's simple really.


Thanks.

Here's my result:



> _Your Sociotype: ILI-1Ni (INTp)_
> Using introverted intuition as his base function and extroverted thinking as his creative, the ILI is capable of deep and vivid imagery as well as the ability to analyze the correctness of conclusions. In fact, the ILI is excellent at critiquing everything from someone's statements and conclusions to the food he eats. They have an inherent understanding of the weak points in any argument, and they are particularly adept at identifying both empirical weaknesses and logical inconsistencies. As paradoxical as it might sound, the ILI has both the ability to foresee future trends and events, while at the same time refusing to make any assumptions that lack a thorough empirical backing. At his best, the ILI will act as a very useful advisor, pointing out weaknesses and flaws that he sees, while also making suggestions for improvements. At his worst, the ILI's penchant for deep and secluded thoughts, coupled with his refusal to sacrifice truth and accuracy in favor of diplomacy, can result in leaving him socially isolated. Learn more about the ILI here!
> 
> *Other Possible Types*
> ...


Therefore, the inference is ILI-1Ni (INTp).
How is this different from MBTI?


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, I was summoned, but I don't know much of anything about Socionics. For what it's worth: Took one test and got xNFp; took another and got INTp (?!).

Some day maybe I'll feel motivated to do lots of reading on Socionics, but that day hasn't come yet.


----------



## hoom (Jan 22, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> Kiersey had a better idea, although it should have been NJ's and NP's.


Actually, if you look for patterns, there are far more to be found within the categories NF NT than NJ and NP. Read some of his works and it will become clearer. 


As a side note since I am in this thread... I too happen to wholly disagree with Socionics, it contradicts all observation.


----------

